# Molen / Hafenangeln an der Nordsee



## wulfy3 (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Ihr,
es muß doch auch in der Nordsee an der Küste in Schleswig-Holstein oder Niedersachsen Molen oder Häfen geben wo man gut angeln kann
und (Achtung jetzt wirds schwer!!) auch Fische fängt. Wer kann mir, einem relativen Neuling Tips zu Angelplätzen, Montagen, Angeltechniken und Ködern geben?
Vielen Dank im voraus 
Wulfy3


----------



## hecht24 (8. Oktober 2001)

hi wulfy
war mal in wilhelmhafen an ner mole angeln.
hab sogar was gefangen
5 dorsche
war ungefaehr 20cm lang
jetzt fahr ich an die ostsee auch wenns doppelt so weit ist
kutter und kueste hatten mal ein heft mit angelplaetzen an nord und ostsee
kannst mal auf http://www.ruteundrolle.de/ [
gehen und ne email schicken
hoffe die koennen dir weiter helfen

------------------
dicke fische
wuenscht
albert von bieren


----------



## Seehund (8. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Wulfy3,tja mit dem Brandungsangeln an der Nordseeküste ist es leider wegen der Ebbe und Flut nicht so gut bestellt. Trotzdem aber noch nicht hoffnungslos.Hier von Cuxhaven wird meistens an der Elbseite von der Hafenmohle aus geangelt. Hier wird auch gefangen. Je nach Jahreszeit unterschiedliche Fische. Hauptsächlich Aal und Butt. Zur Zeit fängt der Stint an. Bei ablaufendem Wasser geht da schon die Post ab. Im Winter sind die Dorsche mit Wattwürmer zu fangen und im Frühjahr zieht der Hering in die Elbe.Ich hoffe es hat Dir ein wenig weiter geholfen.Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

------------------
Wir Seehunde wissen wo die Dorsche
zu holen sind.
http://www.ms-seehund.de
www.ms-seehund.de


----------



## Brady (9. Oktober 2001)

Hi wulfy3!
Also ich war dieses Jahr an der Nordsee(Wesermündung) im Urlaub und hatte auch mal die Spinnrute eingepackt. Aber als ich die Dreckbrühe gesehen hab war ich echt enttäuscht. Ich habe zu allen Tages-und Nachtzeiten meine Würfe gemacht, bei auf-und ablaufendem Wasser, aber ein ordentlicher Fisch war nicht zu überlisten. Für mich heißt es nie wieder Nord und nur noch Ostsee.
Trotzdem wünsche ich Dir natürlich viel Glück und Petri heil.
Gruß und Glück Auf Brady


----------



## Bjoerrn (12. Oktober 2001)

Schau mal hier: http://www.angelseiten.de/aplace/nieder/wilhelm2.htmHört sich doch sehr gut an, oder?Gruß
Björn


----------



## Hannes94 (23. November 2008)

*AW: Molen / Hafenangeln an der Nordsee*

Moiin:vik:
also ich würde sagen du solltests mal in warnemünde vom pasergierkai versuchen....  mit ganz normalen brandungs mongtagen( harkengröße 2) mit ein paar leuchtperlen undso...
am besten gehts mit wattwurm & seeringelwurm.
Am späten nachmittag beißen di Schollen & flundern gut  (oftmals kleine #q) gegn abend gehts dann auch mit Dorsch & wittling


----------

